# replacing front wheel bearing on 94 Altima



## jordancrockett (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 94 Altima and I need to replace the front driver side wheel bearing. I just wanted to know if paying the $250 that a shop wants me to pay to get it replaced is worth it, or if I can totally do it at home or what. Please help me out.


----------

